# The Elder Scrolls 6: Elsweyr, Valenwald, Schwarzmarsch? - So könnte es nach Skyrim weitergehen



## DH (19. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 6: Elsweyr, Valenwald, Schwarzmarsch? - So könnte es nach Skyrim weitergehen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 6: Elsweyr, Valenwald, Schwarzmarsch? - So könnte es nach Skyrim weitergehen


----------



## SnowmanGER (19. Januar 2012)

Mir wäre ein The Elder Scrolls Online lieber als ein sechster Teil. In diesem Spiel sollte es die Möglichkeit geben den kompletten Kontinent Tamriel zu bereisen. Des weiteren sollte man sich seine Startregion frei auswählen dürfen bzw. die gewählte Rasse entscheidet wo man startet. 

Und falls es "nur" einen sechsten Teil geben sollte, sollen sie die restlichen Länder zusammen nehmen denn einzeln sind sie viel zu klein.


----------



## N7ghty (19. Januar 2012)

SnowmanGER schrieb:


> Mir wäre ein The Elder Scrolls Online lieber als ein sechster Teil. In diesem Spiel sollte es die Möglichkeit geben den kompletten Kontinent Tamriel zu bereisen. Des weiteren sollte man sich seine Startregion frei auswählen dürfen bzw. die gewählte Rasse entscheidet wo man startet.
> 
> Und falls es "nur" einen sechsten Teil geben sollte, sollen sie die restlichen Länder zusammen nehmen denn einzeln sind sie viel zu klein.


 Haste Skyrim ma ganz erkundet? Das Ding ist riesig! Allein schon für die ganzen Dungeons brauchst du da Wochen.


----------



## zwxk (19. Januar 2012)

Elsweyr bitte  Nach dem langen Aufenthalt in Skyrim bin ich ja schon halb erfroren, warme Gefilde wären da im Anschluss recht angenehm.^^

Außerdem ist das dann sicher ein ganz friedliches TES: Du haust dich ganz einfach mit Moonsugar und Skooma auf den Strand und chilllst


----------



## SnowmanGER (19. Januar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Haste Skyrim ma ganz erkundet? Das Ding ist riesig! Allein schon für die ganzen Dungeons brauchst du da Wochen.


 Selbstverständlich habe ich das. Hast du denn schon mal auf die Weltkarte geschaut? Elsweyr und co sind nur halb so groß wie Skyrim.Einzig Schwarzmarsch kann da mithalten. Deshalb sollten sie wenn sie sich für Elsweyer entscheiden sollten gleich Valenwald mit dazu nehmen. Ich persönlich finde Skyrim zu klein. Es kommt dir sicher nur so groß vor, weil man durch die bergige Landschaft extrem große Umwege laufen muss. Doch stell dir Skyrim vor ohne Berge. Du wärst binnen weniger Minuten vom westlichsten Punkt am östlichsten Punkt. Deshalb möchte ich Länder die mindestens so groß sind wie Cyrodiil.


----------



## N7ghty (19. Januar 2012)

SnowmanGER schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich habe ich das. Hast du denn schon mal auf die Weltkarte geschaut? Elsweyr und co sind nur halb so groß wie Skyrim.Einzig Schwarzmarsch kann da mithalten. Deshalb sollten sie wenn sie sich für Elsweyer entscheiden sollten gleich Valenwald mit dazu nehmen. Ich persönlich finde Skyrim zu klein. Es kommt dir sicher nur so groß vor, weil man durch die bergige Landschaft extrem große Umwege laufen muss. Doch stell dir Skyrim vor ohne Berge. Du wärst binnen weniger Minuten vom westlichsten Punkt am östlichsten Punkt. Deshalb möchte ich Länder die mindestens so groß sind wie Cyrodiil.


 Ich lauf doch nicht von Markath oder Solitude nach Riften innerhalb von Minuten, wenn da keine Berge wären... Außerdem hab ich das Gefühl, das kann mich jetzt aber täuschen, dass Skyrim viel dichter ist als Cyrodill. Bei Oblivion bin ich in die Pampa gelatscht und hab nicht so viel entdeckt wie jetzt in Skyrim, aber wie gesagt, das kann mich jetzt auch täuschen.
Also ich kann dir da wirklich nicht zustimmen, zu klein finde ich die Welt in Skyrim auf keinen Fall. Vielleicht kleiner als in Oblivion, aber die Welt als "klein" zu bezeichnen halte ich doch etwas übertrieben. 
Was zukünftige Teile angeht: Valenwood und Elweyr zum Bleistift sind tatsächlich sehr klein, da hast du Recht. Bei Schwarzmarsch weiß ich ganz ehrlich nicht, ob ich das in einem zukünftigen Teil haben will, weil die Landschaft nicht sehr einladend wäre. Ist ja alles nur Sumpf da.  Abwarten und Tee trinken, nach Skyrim hab ich volles Vertrauen in das Entwicklerteam.


----------



## Agrmpf (19. Januar 2012)

Man muss kein Hellseher sein, damit klar wird, dass es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT "Elsweyr" wird. Es sei denn, die Entwickler möchten den nächsten Teil etwas humorvoller gestalten. Elsweyr = elsewhere = sonstwo, macht es Klick?


----------



## SchoPinator (19. Januar 2012)

Also ich würde mir ein Elder Scrolls wünschen in dem alle Provinzen samt Insel Sumerset enthalten sind, da würde mich eine Entwicklungszeit von 6-7 Jahren nicht stören. Aber ich glaube so weit wird es wahrscheinlich nicht kommen, schade.


----------



## MikeToreno (19. Januar 2012)

Hammerfell wäre keine Idee?


----------



## DonIggy (19. Januar 2012)

Valenwald fänd ich ziemlich klasse! so richtig mit Wald und Dschungel und so.
Und den verdammten Thalmor endlich in den Arsch zu treten kann ich kaum erwarten!


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Januar 2012)

Agrmpf schrieb:


> Man muss kein Hellseher sein, damit klar wird, dass es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT "Elsweyr" wird. Es sei denn, die Entwickler möchten den nächsten Teil etwas humorvoller gestalten. Elsweyr = elsewhere = sonstwo, macht es Klick?


 
Gegen ein wenig Humor ist ja nichts einzuwenden. 

Die Summerset-Inseln und Elsweyr wären, finde ich, gute Landschaften für ein TES. 
Ein exotisches Gebiet wie Elsweyr is einfach mal ne schöne Abwechslung, auch wenn mir das nordische Setting von Skyrim weit mehr zusagt.


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. Januar 2012)

Ich fände Elswyre von seiner Größe und Geographie als Addon/DLC zu Skyrim nicht schlecht. Es würde in die Tradition von TES passen, dass ein Addon in einer Gegend spielt die völlig gegen das Hauptspiel läuft.


----------



## SnowmanGER (19. Januar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ich lauf doch nicht von Markath oder Solitude nach Riften innerhalb von Minuten, wenn da keine Berge wären...


 
Jetzt wollte ich es genau wissen. Ich bin von diesem Totenkrähenfelsen bis zum Haus Schwarz Dorn gelaufen. Dafür habe ich den Cheat Noclip aktiviert damit mich Berge nicht aufhalten und ich gerade durchlaufen kann. Mit schwerer Rüstung auf Level 38 mit einer Ausdauer von 200 brauchte ich knapp 17 Minuten. Ohne irgend eine Rüstung denke ich wäre ich gut 3 Min schneller gewesen. Also nehmen wir an es dauer ungefähr 14 Min vom äußersten westen zum äußersten osten ohne Berge. 

Aber die Breite störte mich eh nicht. Es ist die Höhe die ich zu klein finde. Denn dafür braucht man höchstens 7 Min.

Auf Elsweyer überträgen wäre es ca. 7 Min hoch und 5 Min breit.


----------



## SnowmanGER (19. Januar 2012)

PS: Jo, mir kommt es auch so vor, als würde es in Skyrim deutlich mehr Orte geben.


----------



## crinch0158 (19. Januar 2012)

Ich muss sagen, ich fand die Welt in Skyrim durchaus groß genug. Das schwierige ist ja nicht, eine große Welt zu erstellen, sondern sie lebendig wirken zu lassen, sodass man als Spieler wirklich in die Welt eintauchen kann. Bei Morrowind fand ich das gelungen, Oblivion konnte mich da nicht so fesseln. Skyrim hat da wieder alles richtig gemacht. Eine einzige große Tamrielwelt mit Story oder Leben zu füllen, vor allen Dingen die Gebiete, die man in vorherigen Teilen schon abgegrast hat (vllt bis auf Hammerfell) scheint mir unmöglich. von daher wäre ich von Elsweyr schon begeistert! Akavir - passt irgendwie nicht zu The Elder Scrolls, das müsste ja ins asiatische ausarten.


----------



## knarfe1000 (19. Januar 2012)

SnowmanGER schrieb:


> Mir wäre ein The Elder Scrolls Online lieber als ein sechster Teil. In diesem Spiel sollte es die Möglichkeit geben den kompletten Kontinent Tamriel zu bereisen. Des weiteren sollte man sich seine Startregion frei auswählen dürfen bzw. die gewählte Rasse entscheidet wo man startet.
> 
> Und falls es "nur" einen sechsten Teil geben sollte, sollen sie die restlichen Länder zusammen nehmen denn einzeln sind sie viel zu klein.



Bloß kein weiteres MMO!!!

Und die Länder sind für sich genommen mehr als groß genug. Wer alles erkundet, ist hunderte Stunden beschäftigt.


----------



## e1337e_weazel (19. Januar 2012)

Die Khajiit verbünden sich mit den Argoniern um einen großen Krieg gegen die Elfen zu führen. Gründe und Hintergrundgeschichten für solch einen Krieg sollte es genügend geben. Summerset/Valenwald gegen Elsweyr/Schwarzmarsch. Alle vier Gebiete in einem großen letzten Teil der auf Tamriel läuft bevor man im siebten Teil nach Akavir übersetzt.. Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Skaty12 (19. Januar 2012)

Meine größte Hoffnung wäre, wenn noch 7 TES rauskommen würden. Jedes davon dann mit jedem Gebiet und das letzte TES wird dann alle Gebiete beinhalten und nochmal alle Quests beinhalten, das wird dann ca. 50 GB groß und eines der größten je entwickelte Spiel werden


----------



## Kuomo (19. Januar 2012)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Meine größte Hoffnung wäre, wenn noch 7 TES rauskommen würden. Jedes davon dann mit jedem Gebiet und das letzte TES wird dann alle Gebiete beinhalten und nochmal alle Quests beinhalten, das wird dann ca. 50 GB groß und eines der größten je entwickelte Spiel werden


 
10 jahre entwicklungszeit und insgesamt ein paar tausend stunden spielzeit, die aber so gut wie niemand aunutzen wird. 
So grosse spiele sind sicher interessant, aber genauso unwahrscheinlich, weil verschwenderisch.


----------



## Mezha (19. Januar 2012)

also erstmal kommt sowieso fallout4!!! 

die wüstenheimat der khajit würde mich schon sehr reizen, vorallem da die khajit in skyrim die ganze zeit davon erzählen könnte es durchaus denkbar sein das es im nächstes TES teil so sein wird


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2012)

Elsweyr wäre wirklich toll, da ich die Khajiit mag  Ich hab auch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die Chance sehr hoch ist, dass das nächste Elder Scrolls dort spielen wird.
Allerdings sollen sie sich ruhig wieder 4-5 Jahre Zeit geben und wieder so ein schönes umfangreiches SP-Spiel wie Skyrim machen.


----------



## BJubilee (19. Januar 2012)

Mein Tipp: Hammerfell oder Elsweyr ... irgendwie ist das so mein Gefühl ... das wäre vor allem ein guter Kontrast zu der eisigen Welt von Himmelsrand.


----------



## ChristianKnacki (19. Januar 2012)

also liebe Redaktion, wenn ihr hier schon so schön erörtert und begründet wo und weshalb der nächste Teil stattfinden könnte, dann vergesst aber bitte nicht dass es auch noch 2 weitere Provinzen auf der abgebildeten Karte von Tamriel gibt und 2 weitere Rassen.
Die Provinzen Hammerfell und Morrowind. 
Morrowind ist nämlich in TES III: Morrowind nie vollständig erkundbarbar gewesen, sondern nur die Insel Vvardenfell. Und im Addon Tribunal war nur die Stadt Mournhold in Morrowind per Teleport erreichbar. Zudem die Heimat der Dunkelelfen oder auch Dunmer genannt.

Für Hammerfell würde sich genügend Geschichte finden, denn dies ist die Heimat der Rothwardonen. Eine Provinz mit großen Wüsten unterschiedlicher Charaktere und kontrastreichen Grenzen zu den anderen Provinzen. Zu dem haben die Rothwardonen eine sehr ereignisreiche Vergangenheit, an die gut angeknüpft werden kann. Ich verweise einfach mal nur auf das Tamriel Almanach ( http://almanach.scharesoft.de/index.php/Kategorie:Hammerfell )

Und weil ihr einen weiteren Kontinent erwähnt habt, Akavir ist nicht der einzig weitere Kontinent. Es gibt auch noch Yoduka, untergegangener Kontinent und eigentliche sowie ursprüngliche Heimat der Rothwardonen.

Edit:  
Es gibt insgesamt 6 Kontinente auf dem Planten Nirn auf dem die Geschichten von The Elder Scrolls spielen.
Es gibt zum Beispiel noch den Kontinent Pyandonea, der die Heimat der bisher nicht erwähnten und deshalb unbekannten Rasse Maormer (Seeelfen, Meerelfen oder Tropenelfen) (http://almanach.scharesoft.de/index.php/Pyandonea) ist.


----------



## Sadness667 (19. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mich auch über Elsweyr freuen und ich denke mal dass es auch das wahrscheinlichste Szenario sein wird. Es stellt einen Kontrast zu Skyrim da und Bethesda hat vermutlich die ganzen Khajithändler auch nicht so ganz ohne Grund nach Skyrim ziehen lassen und von ihrer Heimat erzählen lassen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2012)

Hauptsache es gibt genug Futter für die nächsten 50 Jahre.   Die Elder Scrolls Reihe ist nämlich meine Lieblings-Rollenspielereihe und ich würd sie gerne noch spielen, wenn ich schon uralt bin. Da ein Spiel auch nur alle 4-5 Jahre kommt, hängt es einem auch nicht aus den Ohren raus, wie die jährlichen Ableger, sondern man freut sich jedesmal wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten.


----------



## CrazyClash (19. Januar 2012)

Sagt mal, gehen Euch die Ideen aus? Manche Berichte nerven einfach tierisch, kann man nicht einfach mal Skyrim belassen, das ist ja Wahnsinn. Ihr könntet mal ein Bericht über GTA 6 machen, welches dann vielleicht in Berlin spielen könnte...dachte PC GAMES ist ein "Fachmagazin" und kein Prognosen und Vorhersage-Blatt!?


----------



## Zocker4ever (19. Januar 2012)

Mir würde Schwarzmarsch zusagen, könnte man auch gut mit Oldschool verbinden, wild, außgefallen, komische Bäume wie in Shivering Isles ^^ und schwere Krankheiten, die man sich einfangen kann *weiterträum*.


----------



## babajager (19. Januar 2012)

Mezha schrieb:


> also erstmal kommt sowieso fallout4!!!
> 
> die wüstenheimat der khajit würde mich schon sehr reizen, vorallem da die khajit in skyrim die ganze zeit davon erzählen könnte es durchaus denkbar sein das es im nächstes TES teil so sein wird



....oder in einem add-on.


----------



## Mezha (19. Januar 2012)

ich denke nicht das man so ein ''geiles'' wüstenszenario in ein add-on packen würde 

als add-on soll man lieber so machen das man die klingen wieder aufbaut oder so & dann halt zwangsmäßig in ihrer heimat geht


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. Januar 2012)

Hammerfell und Hochfells fallen aus, weil hier Daggerfall gespielt hat


----------



## Icewindtale (19. Januar 2012)

Habter euch schon überlegt wie GTA 12 aussehen könnte?!..bzw. wo es spielt neeee hm kp erstmal die DLC´s abwarten wer weiss was da noch auf uns zukommt!!


----------



## rowoss (19. Januar 2012)

Elsweyr oder Schwarzmarch, mal was Warmes mit Dschungel oder Wüste im Kontrast zu Schnee und Kälte und diesen stinkenden Trollen.

Da fällt mir folgende Szene ein: (klirrendkalter Schneesturm pfeifft) - da sagt ein Khajiithändler: "Mögen deine Füsse im warmen Sand wandeln!"

Also wirklich gibts es eine besseren Gund als Elsweyr zu favorisieren?


----------



## Raen (19. Januar 2012)

Ich tippe auf Summerset. Irgendwas sagt mir zwar, dass Elsweyr auch in Frage kommt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Beth schon bereit ist ein Tiervolk zum Thema zu machen. Interessant wäre es jedoch allemal.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Januar 2012)

In Oblivion gab es ein paar Anspielungen auf Drachen (vor allem von M'aiq), in Skyrim gab es Drachen. In Skyrim gibt es viele Anspielungen auf Elsweyr (vor allem durch die Khajiit Händlerkarawanen). Wenn das tatsächlich ein Zeichen sein sollte, dann wäre ich zufrieden. Elsweyr wäre sicher ein sehr schönes, exotisches Szenario, in dem sich die Designer mal wieder austoben könnten. Keine Bären und keine Wölfe und imperialen Festungen, sondern exotische Tiere und Baustile, weite Wüstenflächen und grüne bis bunte Oasen voller exotischer Pflanzen. Auf Platz 2 meiner Wunschliste stehen die Summerset Inseln (die hab ich damals schon als Oblivion Nachfolger vermutet). Valenwald und Schwarzmarsch teilen sich gemeinsam Platz 3 (wobei Valenwald eher Platz 3,5 wäre), Highrock und Hammerfell interessieren mich eher weniger.

So ein schönes Khajiit-Wüstenszenario wäre schon nicht übel ... ich stelle es mir als eine Mischung aus der Hauptstadt von Adelpha in Outcast, Tatooine in Star Wars (selbstverständlich ohne SciFi Elemente) und der sehr schön gestalteten Kultur und der fantasievollen Baukunst der Iskai im Spiel Albion (Katzenrasse in einem Rollenspiel von 1995, sehr schönes RPG mit toller Atmosphäre) vor. Das Ergebnis wird wahrscheinlich anders aussehen, aber wenn es so aussehen würde wie in meiner Fantasie, wäre ich definitiv sehr zufrieden.


----------



## IrbanMutarez (19. Januar 2012)

Dass eine Provinz im Vorgänger oft genannt wird ist eig. noch kein Grund dafür, dass es umgesetzt wird. In Oblivion wurde auch recht wenig über Skyrim erzählt und die Nord dort waren alle mehr als uninteressant. 
Ich würde mich aber auch wieder über eine etwas "eigenartige" vorherrschende Rasse freuen, in Morrowind hat das ja auch geklappt, obwohl dort 3/4 "blaue Elfen"  [Laiensprache, ich weiß Dunkelelfen] waren. Ich finde jedoch auch Hammerfell ein heißen Kandidaten, der den Großteil der "Voraussetzungen" erfüllt. : völliger Kontrast zu Skyrim, gute Story inzenierbar, großes Land, menschliche Rasse. Nur wurde es bereits (zum Teil) in Daggerfall verwendet, aber auch nur mit dem Zufallsgenerator. Meine 3 Favouriten:
1. Hammerfell
2. Elsweyr
3. Valenwald


----------



## Kellten (19. Januar 2012)

ach ich schwärme gerade von elsweyr...

eine in fels geschlagene stadt die in der heissen wüstenluft flimmert, eine seltsame fata morgana die ihr geheimniss nicht preisgeben will, ein unheilbringender sandsturm der alles leben verschluckt, eine verlassene ruine wo man bei einbruch der nacht das singen der toten hören kann und wo sich zuletzt  herausstellt das m`aiq der lügner für alles verantwortlich ist!


----------



## Mezha (19. Januar 2012)

ganz ehrlich, ich denke das es zu 100prozent elsweyr wird, wenn's was anderes ist wäre bethesta ja dumm 

größtenteils der community würde es willkommen heißen & ich glaube net das wir die einzigen sind die bock auf ein wüstenstaat haben. und bethesta ist net grade dafür bekannt das sie stur sind & sich net anhören was die fans zu sagen haben. ach durch die wüste & sand ins gesicht & ein hardcore modus ala fallout:nv,...

wäre doch ne feine sache


----------



## Wamboland (19. Januar 2012)

e1337e_weazel schrieb:


> Die Khajiit verbünden sich mit den Argoniern um einen großen Krieg gegen die Elfen zu führen. Gründe und Hintergrundgeschichten für solch einen Krieg sollte es genügend geben. Summerset/Valenwald gegen Elsweyr/Schwarzmarsch. Alle vier Gebiete in einem großen letzten Teil der auf Tamriel läuft bevor man im siebten Teil nach Akavir übersetzt.. Just my 2 Cents.


 
Wäre zu schön im wahr zu sein ...


----------



## Varulven (20. Januar 2012)

Mich würde nicht überraschen, wenn es im nächsten Teil um die Höllenstadt Umbriel geht: Die Höllenstadt: Ein Elder Scrolls Roman – Tamriel-Almanach
Wenn das kein Stoff für TES VI ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Man wäre auch nicht auf eine Region festgelegt.
Aber erstmal sollten wir die Add-ons bzw DLC's zu Skyrim abwarten. Ich bin ja sehr gespannt was aus der Sache mit den integrierten Gebieten Morrowind und Cyrodiil wird. 

übrigens, danke an Deine Anlaufstelle für Skyrim, Oblivion und Morrowind - Scharesoft.de für den Tamriel-Almanach, good job!


----------



## Kwengie (20. Januar 2012)

SnowmanGER schrieb:


> Mir wäre ein The Elder Scrolls Online lieber als ein sechster Teil. In diesem Spiel sollte es die Möglichkeit geben den kompletten Kontinent Tamriel zu bereisen. Des weiteren sollte man sich seine Startregion frei auswählen dürfen bzw. die gewählte Rasse entscheidet wo man startet.
> 
> Und falls es "nur" einen sechsten Teil geben sollte, sollen sie die restlichen Länder zusammen nehmen denn einzeln sind sie viel zu klein.


 
Mir nicht, 
weil ich Rollenspiele am liebsten alleine und nach meiner Geschwindigkeit erkunde.
Wenn der Online-Part offiziell kommt, wird irgend etwas auf der Strecke bleiben

TES VI sollte so in der Qualität bleiben und vielleicht sollte Bethesda über den Wechsel der Grafikengine nachdenken. Crysis (1) sieht verdammt cool aus und ich habe nur gestaunt und nicht umsonst wird Crysis als Eldelshooter bezeichnet.

Natürlich bedarf TES eine kosmethische Behandlung, denn die Haare der Figuren sollten authentischer in der heutigen Zeit rüberkommen und bitte nicht, daß die Haare verschwinden, wenn der Helm aufgezogen wird.

Über die TES-Reihe weiß ich nichts, da Skyrim mein erstes Spiel in dieser Serie ist und daher möchte ich ganz gern, daß die Größe des zu erkunden Landes genauso groß bleiben wird. Und viele Quests sollten auch gegeben sein.

Was ist aber,
wenn die einzelnen Länder kleiner werden, dafür man aber einen ganzen Kontinent wie in Sacreds Ancaria mit verschiedenen Klimazonen bereisen kann? Das würde mich reizen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Januar 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Mir nicht,
> weil ich Rollenspiele am liebsten alleine und nach meiner Geschwindigkeit erkunde.
> Wenn der Online-Part offiziell kommt, wird irgend etwas auf der Strecke bleiben
> 
> ...


 
Die anderen Teile kannst ja noch nachholen,wenn du magst. Teil 1 und 2 gibts mittlerweile legal kostenlos zum Downloaden und Teil 3 und 4 kosten nur noch ein paar Euro


----------



## Spidermoorph (21. Januar 2012)

Bin ehrlich spiele in skyrim schon nen Argonier Schurken mag ja für hohen schwierigkeitsgrad net passen aber ich finds stylisch und geil weil in skyrim die argonier wirklich das erst mal richtig fett gelungen sind daher hoff ich auch ein bisschen auf Schwarzmarsch aber das wird wahrscheinlich erst teil 7 oder 8 werden  naja hoffe nur das es was wird irgendwann mal ^^. Außerdem hat es Beth endlich mal geschafft ne amphibische rasse zu erstellen die mir persönlich gefällt. Hat bisher noch RPG geschafft bitte Schwarzmarsch fü teil 6 wäre so geil geil geil geil !!!!


----------



## micromanXD (24. Januar 2012)

Summerset wäre cool außerdem wäre ein ist es zusammen mit Valenwald die aufstrebende
macht das Kaiserreich zerfällt und egal wo der neue teil spielt
es wird höchstwahrscheinlich darum gehen


----------



## micromanXD (24. Januar 2012)

Also für alle die valenwald,elyswer und co ausschlieen weil sie zu klein sind
könnte man die größe ja varieren


----------



## Yamacasi (24. Februar 2012)

ich wär mir garnicht mal so sicher ob es überhaupt einen 6. teil geben wird... was sollte es denn da auch noch besonderes geben? ja vllt wird die grafik noch verbessert etc. aber von der story her is jetzt schon fast alles durch: es kann keine riesigen monster-gegner mehr geben weil es ja schon drachen gab; es kann keine zahlreichen banditenlager mehr geben da es die auch schon in skyrim und oblivion gab (auch wenn in oblivion nicht so extrem  wie in skyrim). man könnte noch die trolle  durch iwelche schlangen (da ja schon so häufig elsweyr genannt wurde bin ich von wüstenkreaturen ausgegangen) o.ä. ersetzen, aber mehr auch nich  bin gespannt ob und wie beth ne  gute und spannende story hinkriegt..


----------



## Yamacasi (28. Februar 2012)

ich hab noch mal nachgedacht, und muss mich jetzt korrigieren: es gibt doch noch ein story thema^^ nachdem himmelsrand und der rest des kaiserreiches durch den bürgerkrieg geschwächt waren, war es für die thalmor kein problem mehr es einzunehmen. tamriel wurde also unterworfen und immernoch gibt es streit zwischen fast allen rassen. ihr seid zu beginn rechte hand des königs, als dieser jedoch bei der eroberung stirbt werdet ihr könig/kaiser. es ist nun eure aufgabe das kaiserreich wieder zu vereinen, weil sich ein noch viel stärkerer feind als die thalmor nähert: die dwemer die sich tief unter die erde zurückgezogen hatten trauen sich nun wieder hervor, da tamriel nun eine leichte beute ist...


----------



## igmanor (22. April 2012)

akavir ist gar keine schlechte idee; man könnte einen eine weitere Ära des krieges wo die Thalmor und das Kaisereich (bzw eine menschliche nation) versuchen ein land/provinz von akavir einzunehmen. Dabei veruschen die einheimischen den imperialismus zu stoppen. Um gewohnte infrastruktur zu erhalten könnte man ja schon städte oder siedlungen von den gruppen (kaiserliche oder Thalmor) einbauen. Der spieler entscheidet welcher gruppe er sich angehört. Die Thalmor könnten ja nicht so rassistich sein so dass nicht direct mit dem bösen assziert werden. Mit weiteren zusammenhängen der Gruppen kann man ja bündnisse erstellen. Wie zb. die Thalmor und die Kaiserlichen kämpfen zusammen gegegn eine bedrohung der ("akavirer") die zu einem noch abartigen monster kommen. Sry wegen Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Zerth (9. November 2012)

Summerset oder Hammerfel. da wette ich drauf


----------



## solidus246 (16. November 2012)

Mir egal wo es spielt. Hauptsache es ist nicht so klein wie Oblivion und Skyrim. Keine Frage. Skyrim ist ein tolles Spiel, aber verglichen mit Morrowind viel zu winzig :/


----------



## fullmetalfriese (7. Dezember 2012)

Mhhh. für alle, die denken, Provinzen wie Valenwald, Schwarzmarsch oder Elsweyr wären zu klein, vergisst vielleicht, dass es auch möglich wäre sie zusammen zu zeigen. Gleiches Gilt für Hammerfell, Hochfels und Orsinium. Da hätte man auch gute Chancen für eine logische Story, wenn man Konflikte zwischen den Provinzen thematisiert.
Bei Beth mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Sie wissen bestimmt genau, wie sie das nächste Sequel gestalten. Cool wäre vielleicht eine Koppelungsmöglichkeit zu skyrim, wenn sie die Engine beibehalten.


----------



## Stingshot22 (15. Dezember 2012)

Anstatt nen eigenständiges TES 6 wären mir eher solche "Riesen-Addons/-DLCs" lieber, die nach und nach eine Provinz nach der anderen zu Skyrim dazu packen. Sollte dabei auch ruhig nen ähnlichen Umfang, wie das Hauptspiel haben und kann dann ruhig auch mal 30, 40 oder Vollpreis 50 Euro kosten. Dabei sind mir so manche Story-Konflikte durchaus bewusst, aber ich finde auch der Kontinent als großes Ganzes sollte nicht nur dem MMORPG vorbehalten sein.
In "einem" Spiel einmal den gesamten Kontinent erkunden, das wär's ...
... naja, man wird ja träumen dürfen.

Aber für alle, die jetzt schon in die anderen Provinzen wollen, gibt es ja schon recht ambitionierte Mod-Projekte für Skyrim im Steam-Workshop, die eben genau das versuchen, die anderen Provinzen hinzuzufügen. Elsweyr und Hammerfell gibt es glaube ich schon zum Download, aber noch in nem frühen Stadium. Es wird aber auch weiter daran gearbeitet.


Edit: @fullmetalfriese: So eine Kopplung der verschieden Einzeltitel, wäre auch ziemlich geil. Und hätte zumindest auf den ersten Blick ja sogar Meilenstein-Potenzial in der Entwicklung.


----------



## Kwengie (16. Januar 2013)

ich lass mich überraschen, wohin die Reise mit TES VI geht, denn ich kenne bis jetzt nur Himmelsrand.

@Stingshot:
gute Idee, denn ich möchte auch ganz gern mal einen ganzen Kontinent mit seinen verschiedenen Ländern bereisen können. Darum juckt mich TESO irgendwie in den Fingern, obwohl dies dann widerrum mein erstes MMO werden wird. 
Beth hat mich mit Skyrim in den Bann gezogen und schade, daß ich die Marke von früher nicht kenne, außer den Namen dieser Reihe.


@SnowmanGER:
mit TESO wirst Du ja voll auf Deinen Geschmack kommen und TESO wird unabhängig von The Elder Scrolls entwickelt, weil ein anderes Studio daran werkelt und das ist auch gut so, wie ich finde. Trotzdem möchte ich als begeisterter Singleplayer nicht auf meine "Offline-Spiele" verzichten.


----------



## theNDY (1. April 2013)

Muhahar wenn ich mir überlege, das ganz Tamriel in einem Spiel vereint wäre bekomm ich weiche Knie. Ok, mal davon abgesehen das wir dann von einem Spiel jenseits der 200gb Größe sprechen, aber fuck yeah! Das wär ne Nummer!


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (3. April 2013)

Ich kenne auch nur Skyrim, stelle mir aber Elsweyr am interessantesten vor. Würde mich auch freuen, einen deutlichen Kontrast zu Skyrim zu haben. Auch Valenwald wäre sicher schön (sind mit "Dschungel" tropische Wälder gemeint?) Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass sie dabei bleiben, immer einen anderen Schauplatz zu nehmen.

Ganz Tamriel in einem Spiel gibt es ja bald schon mit TES Online (was auch immer besser aussieht!)


----------



## AstragardWaris (26. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute.
Ich habe drei the elder scrolls teile gespielt und mir ist aufgefallen das Skyrim der wohl düsterste Teil ist . Die Mischung aus Bürgerkrieg und latenten, wie auch offenem Rassismus ist meiner Meinung nach ein Zeichen, das der 6. Teil wohl der gewaltigste wird. Es wird wohl zum Krieg zwischen dem Kaiserreich und dem Dominiom ( den Thalmor ) kommen der sich in Valenwald und Elsweyr abspielt. Wie schon in den oben gezeigten Vermutungen vom Herr Herbig, sind die Kahjiit und die Bosmer nicht glücklich in Skyrim und wenn man den Bürgerkrieg für das Kaiserreich beendet so deutet General Tulius auf  einen Widerstand gegen die Thalmor Tyrannei an. Leider hat man mit der ( zweiten ) Hauptkampagne ( dem Bürgerkrieg ) ein zwei schneidiges Schwert da man nicht direkt Anschluss für den 6. hat, was heißen kann das Bethesda das Singleplayer Prinzip verwirft und sich nur noch auf den Online Teil konzentriert. ( das wäre Schade )


----------



## Tabeo (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde es geil finden wenn ganz Tamriel oder auch dieser neue Kontienent voll und ganz zu bereisen ist! Und man je nach Rasse die man wählt auch im Heimatgebiet startet. Bei der Strorry stelle ich mir das so vor das sich die alten Allianzen aus TESO bilden aber auch ein Teil der Bevölkerung sich auf die Seite des Kaiserreiches schlägt. Die Allianzen versuchen vereint gegen das Kaiserreich zu kämpfen und es zu zerstören! Natürlich kommen auch durch den neuen Kontienent neue Rassen dazu und es stellt sich raus das es die Schneelfen noch gibt und sie auf denn neuen Kontienent gerettet ( geflüchtet ) haben. Man kann auswählen welche Rasse ( auch die neuen ) man seien will und welcher Allianz man angehören möchte. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

T. T. S


----------



## Kwengie (12. Dezember 2013)

ich bin wieder dabei, denn mit Skyrim habe ich mich in die TES-Welt verliebt.


----------



## brotherhood96 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich tippe darauf das es in Schwarzmarsch und in Elsweyr spielt.Am Anfang schliessen Elsweyr und Schwarzmarsch ein Bündnis ab.Kurz darauf geschieht eine Ermordung eines adligen Dunmer,worauf die Argonier promt beschuldigten werden.Bald  darauf wird der Krieg  zwischen Morrowind und Schwarzmarsch ausgerufen.Daraufhin eilte Elsweyr Schwarzmarsch zur Rettung und die Hochelfen unterstützen ihre Brüder die Dunkelelfen.Im Laufe des Krieges verliert Schwarzmarsch und Elweyr und werden von Morrowind versklavt.Dann kommt du ins Spiel und wirdst vor eine Entscheidung gestellt,hilfst du den Versklavten und schürst eine Rebellion gegen die Elfen oder hilfst du den Elfen und versklavt die Argonier und Khajit weiter und brichst die Rebellen auseinander.Jenachdem ob du einen Argonier,Khajit oder eine andere Rasse spielst bist du am Anfang in Gefangenschaft oder auf freiem Fuß.


----------



## LordVernichtus (16. Februar 2014)

Eine Welt voller Katzen wäre für mich alles andere als abstoßend, weil ich von den Rassen aus The Elder Scrolls 
die geheimnisvollen und starken Khajiit am coolsten finde ich würde mich auf Elsweyr freuen weil ich fand das in
Skyrim die Khajiit ziemlich selten anzutreffen waren meist nur in Karananen


----------



## kevinchi2 (29. März 2014)

wahrscheinlich elweyr denn so ein aufstand gegen die thalmor ist wie das gegenteil bei skyrim da kämpfen die sturmmäntel gegen die kaiserlichen und dort können die thalmor gegen irgent einen khajit aufstang kämpfen also einen guten grund aber man bräuchte auch ein alte und gefährliche bedrohung wie in jedem edler scrolls teil in skyrim waren es drachen, oblivion:dämone von der oblivion ebene.


----------



## kevinchi2 (29. März 2014)

Also ich Glaube das schwarzmarsch ausgeschlossen ist weil man sich dort leicht vergiften oder mit einer Krankheit infiziert Argonier sin eben gegen das alles emun also würde man da nur Argonier sehen


----------



## voitel (15. Juni 2014)

So ein Stuss. Warum sollen die Thalmor in Skyrim unsympathisch rüberkommen?
Ja, ich gebe ja zu, Thalmor (bzw. Altmer im Allgemeinen) sind arrogant und halten sich für etwas Besseres als die Anderen. Man muss aber auch sagen: Sie haben Recht.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2014)

voitel schrieb:


> So ein Stuss. Warum sollen die Thalmor in Skyrim unsympathisch rüberkommen?
> Ja, ich gebe ja zu, Thalmor (bzw. Altmer im Allgemeinen) sind arrogant und halten sich für etwas Besseres als die Anderen. Man muss aber auch sagen: Sie haben Recht.



ja ne, weil die OFFENSICHTLICHE Nazistandins sind


----------



## GamesGlobe (15. Juni 2014)

ich wär auch voll für Elsweyr dort ists so schön^^


----------



## Gast20180705 (15. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, weil die OFFENSICHTLICHE Nazi stand-ins sind



war erstmal verwirrt


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> war erstmal verwirrt



hm nja, Tippfehler


----------



## Ragnahr (29. Juni 2014)

Ich fände es cool wenn es wieder in Skyrim weitergeht, bzw. das das gezeigt wird was nach dem Bürgerkrieg passiert wie z.B ein neuer Krieg gegen die Thalmor oder eine vollständige Besetzung des Landes wobei man Versuchen muss das Land wieder zu befreien.


----------

